# New doe, tell me whatcha think(:



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok! 
So I just bought a new little girl. Her name is Myranda!
Blue eyes of course! 
Bought her for 100$ 
What do ya think??


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute! Looks nice and warm inside. When will she get to join your others?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Shes adorable  She looks so tiny , lolol.
Good luck with her !


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you guys!!

And she is going to my nana and papas for a few months with the cows until she's big enough to join the others because our male is not the friendliest 
But for tonight she will be staying inside the house!;P


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

VERY NICE!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Look at that cutie patootie! 

But I bet she isn't gonna like cows half as much as she likes you or another goat buddy!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Adorable! Not bad for $100. Is she registered?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> Adorable! Not bad for $100. Is she registered?


Unfortunately not, BUT I do not think the lady understands the difference so I wouldn't be surprised if it was possible.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Shellshocker66 said:


> Look at that cutie patootie!
> 
> But I bet she isn't gonna like cows half as much as she likes you or another goat buddy!


Haha yeah! 
But I know she'll be spoiled with my nana and papa, the goats are the only things my papa lets my nana name! Haha


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She is very very cute!


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

Adorable!!


----------

